# كتاب cnc



## اسماء خالد (2 يونيو 2006)

سلام عليكم ارجو من الاخوه الكرام ارسال كتاب عن cnc المستركاد على اليمال بسرع وقت [
COLOR="Red"]XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX[/COLOR] مع جزيل الشكر



*
الى الاخت الفاضله من قوانين الملتقى ممنوع منعاً بتاً كتابه اى معلومات شخصيه عن اى عضو من بريد من رقم تليقون ...............الخ 
اما عن الكتاب فإن شاء الله الدورة سيكون فيها ما يكفيكي 
وجزاكي الله كل خير
السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
مشرف القسم*


----------



## MDREAM (13 يونيو 2006)

يسلموا عالكتب

تحياتي

Mdream


----------



## yassine-maroc (13 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abokamel (14 سبتمبر 2006)

اقتباس 

الى الاخت الفاضله من قوانين الملتقى ممنوع منعاً بتاً كتابه اى معلومات شخصيه عن اى عضو من بريد من رقم تليقون ...............الخ

السلام عليكم 

اريد فقط التعليق على عادة منتشرة بين المنتديات العربية وايضا الشات وهي حجب الأميلات ووسائل التواصل . 
وانه لشر البلية ما يضحك ف المنتدى مصمم اساسا للتواصل بين الأعضاء المهتمين بمجال معين !!!! 
ومن الملفت انه من المستحيل عمليا منع وسائل التواصل !!!!!!!!!!! يعني ممكن ابعت الامييل في -اتاش مثلا - او موقع تاني او رسالة خاصة ... الخ . على الرغم مثلا ان المنتدى مليئ باعلانات تجارية بشكل غير مباشر على سبيل التعريف بالبرنامج والخ واحيانا ترجمة حرفيه (الكترونية لاعلان الشركة هههههههههه ( حد يفهمني يبقى الناس دي بتعمل ايه ) 

ولكن لأن يبدو اصحاب المنتديات يريدون كل شيء من خلال المنتدى - ليس انتقادا لهذا المنتدى الرائع بالطبع - ولكن اعتقد انا سيطرة ثقافة استبدادية توارثناها من خلال عقود الأستبداد والقمع 
مثلا انا عندي برنامج عربي لشركة عربية محتاج اربع اوامر على الأقل عشان اخرج من البرنامج شوف عدم الثقة في المستهلك وفرق الثقافة . 
حد يا جماعة يفهمني ليه احنا بنعمل كده في نفسنا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## شعاع الشمس (15 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ الكريم
كنت قد وضعت من قبل حسب طلب الأخت أسماء كتابين باللغة العربية ردا على طلبها، وكان ذلك يقع بعد طلبها مباشرة، ولكن تم حذفهما من قبل المشرف
الكتابان في موضوع مستقل ، لك ولها وللجميع
تفضلوا هنا


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (9 مايو 2010)

ياريت إدارة المنتدى تراجع موضوع البيانات الشخصية ده 
ولا المطلوب عدد زيارات


----------



## hassan_2000 (14 مايو 2010)

مشكور شعاع الشمس على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## نادية يسرى (14 مايو 2010)

اين الرابط من فضلك ؟


----------



## هاني جروج (15 مايو 2010)

شكرا لكي


----------

